# Spot open for offshore tomorrow 9/20



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

One spot open for 60 to 70 mile offshore trip tomorrow - Tuesday 9/20.

PM me for details if interested.


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

kevindog312 said:


> One spot open for 60 to 70 mile offshore trip tomorrow - Tuesday 9/20.
> 
> PM me for details if interested.


Leaving out of Surfside.


----------

